# Chinese tuitor



## Queena (Feb 1, 2013)

One mature Chinese Tuitor, good at Chinese and Maths, Master degree, has been worked for Church as volunteer to help children study. Living closed to Woodlands, Yisun..., tuition fee:s$30/hour, please call : 85033608 if you need.


----------

